# Huffy Eldorado arrived!!!



## jd56 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Dean for all the help and finding this Eldorado for me.
The bike arrived yesterday unharmed
I'm amazed in your talent of expert packing. Even though the bike is rough in spots the important parts that always get damaged (so I'm told) during the shipping process made it here unscaved.
Of course the fender ornament was the reason I wanted this find. Then there is the fact that it is an Eldorado....I love these styled bikes.
Fenders, wheels, tires, seat, and rust on the head tube from the toasted battery tray will need repair or replacements but, the frame in a whole, chainguard, grips, rack, tank bezel with lens, Hbars, pedals are in good shape.

Thanks again Dean for the help.







Ahhh the ever elusive fender ornament....slight damage to the red jewel















Serial is hard to read but the "5" should indicate a 1965





and great packing





Then there is the 67 ladies Eldorado I got at the Eden show and my already sweet looking red 66 Eldorado...watch out Stephen, I'm catching up to your number of Huffy's











Anyone have a Camaro or a Silver King to add to my collection....cheap???


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2012)

I tore into my '65 Silver Jet yesterday. I almost bought a '64 Huffy this morning out of a barn, but there wasn't a thing on it that justified the purchase. Price was right, just didn't want it. I also passed on another from the late 70s. The people selling it had their head in the clouds.

But JD I do have some thing that will absolutely drive you nuts...I'll post it when I have time.

Oh and I see your mens Eldorado both have the rare "H" script grips! Those are really hard to find! The red ones I would even say are rare. I have a set on my '65 Silver Jet but I need another set for my '66. My '63 has a set in white.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 2, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> I tore into my '65 Silver Jet yesterday. I almost bought a '64 Huffy this morning out of a barn, but there wasn't a thing on it that justified the purchase. Price was right, just didn't want it. I also passed on another from the late 70s. The people selling it had their head in the clouds.
> 
> But JD I do have some thing that will absolutely drive you nuts...I'll post it when I have time.
> 
> Oh and I see your mens Eldorado both have the rare "H" script grips! Those are really hard to find! The red ones I would even say are rare. I have a set on my '65 Silver Jet but I need another set for my '66. My '63 has a set in white.




Driving me nuts...I love surprises...come on already


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jun 25, 2012)

Ahh that gold is awesome! Its amazing to compare the bikes and cars of the era, awsome colors and heavily accesorized. I would like to find another middle weight tank light but it would have to be original paint. How many bikes are you up to these days anyways? I wish i held myself to the high caliber of the bikes that you have. I got a lot of rust!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2012)

1959firearrow said:


> Ahh that gold is awesome! Its amazing to compare the bikes and cars of the era, awsome colors and heavily accesorized. I would like to find another middle weight tank light but it would have to be original paint. How many bikes are you up to these days anyways? I wish i held myself to the high caliber of the bikes that you have. I got a lot of rust!




Not sure for sure...maybe 12 and 2 more coming


----------



## mruiz (Jun 26, 2012)

*JD*

Nice El Dorado, coppertone too....
 Mitch


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 26, 2012)

That bike is sweet, very nice bikes and Huffy is my second favorite bikes.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Huffy's vs Murrays....*

Because of the large number of Murrays on the market lately, I'm enjoying finding these lost Huffys.
I have grown to like these and they may soon take over my herd. And they have chrome versions too....still trying to find a deal on one.

I have a member that might be interested in the gold Eldorado. I'd like to keep the two colored versions I have (red and gold). But, if I had to choose the red would stay. Even though the paint on the gold  one is in such better shape. 
The gold one was a member find that I appreciated so much...thx dean. I only needed a couple items to switch out on my red Eldorado. Then the plan was to unload it.
It may be listed soon.
Just too busy with work right now....can't you tell


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jan 28, 2013)

*Murry question*

Did they make a version with no headlight, single bar ,  I made a deal on a frame forks,fenders, no headlight has screws where the light would mount. May be mia,also where is the serial number frame is different   Thanks MB


----------



## jd56 (Feb 10, 2013)

Is this the bike you got? The one you asked if it had a tanklight?
Because this version has a headbadge I'd say it did not have a tanklight but probably had a fender mount light.

Just saying...


----------



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2013)

Man I got one of those in a little while ago. Mine is a 1966 model and has the two-tone seat and later style crank. I'm going to fix it up and sell it (parts from that roached 1964 Eldorado will be going to this nice gold '66)


----------

